# Brother MFC 7860dw printer firmware got corrupted



## venkat123 (Aug 30, 2015)

I have Brother MFC 7860dw printer and it was working fine. I tried to upgrade the firmware, while processing around 90% status printer power got interrupted due to power failure. Now printer is not working and it is giving FAX ring sound frequently and there is no menu accessible on the printer screen.

Once the printer connected to the PC it is asking for the drivers "BrotherBHL2-Maintenance". I tried to get the drivers from the internet to restore the firmware, but no use.

Kindly assist me to fix the issue.

Thank you...


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Try the Brother Firmware Update tool: Downloads | MFC-7860DW | Others | Brother
If that fails, contact Brother Support for further help.


----------

